# How do I delete a catalog in LR 6.14?



## cristphoto (Mar 26, 2018)

I have Lightroom version 6.14 and have two extra catalogs I want to delete. Neither catalog has any photos but Lightroom still sees them on my computer. I went to "File" tab and didn't see anything marked "delete catalog" or "remove catalog".  What is the preferred (and safe) way  to accomplish this?  Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 26, 2018)

Just trash the catalog folder(s). I don't think there is a special option to remove the names from the 'File' menu, but they seem to disappear over time if not immediately.


----------



## cristphoto (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks. I just did it via Windows.


----------

